# Tempation.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

As most members will know I bought my Poljot Silver age from Roy.Well I love it.After a small period of love and hate it is now my most favoured watch,so nice to wear,and gets loads of commments.

I have now found out Poljot make a solid silver version of my watch.I have never been a gold watch lover,but precious white metal I love.I sense my flexible friend is going to get a bashing very soon


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry should be Temptation!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, you would have to be carefull with it as silver is quite a soft metal and scratches easily.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thank you Roy.Never owned a Silver watch before,had 9ct and 18ct,and they always seemed to pick up scratches more than steel.

The Solid Silover appeals because I thought it a little different to gold.

Alex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver is softer than gold.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks again Roy.If I bought a silver watch,it would only come out on special occasions,could not wear that type of watch everyday.


----------

